# Girls at Play, Anna Levesque Interview



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Oh I like the Ladies of the Lower G thing. Looks like so much fun. WV is what, a 24 hour drive from CO? hmm.

Nice ROCK, Anna!

sarah


----------

